# No. 2B Airforce, Army, Navy WHITE mess dress jacket question



## Flyboy Shooter (6 Feb 2006)

Does anybody know what the colour of the shoulder boards is supposed to be for air force pers. who wear this optional order of dress? I just got mine and they are midnight blue with the airforce button, but the dress regs(might be outdated) say that army wears midnight blue, navy wears navy blue or black and airforce wears "light" blue.  Any ideas??


----------



## SEDieter (8 Feb 2006)

For white AF Mess, I'm sure I've only seen midnight blue shoulder boards.  Mind you, I see white AF mess kits once a year give or take...


----------



## Sailing Instructor (12 Feb 2006)

My experience with mess dress (which is very limited, so don't take this post as the Truth) is that few people follow/enforce the rules as if it were a parade, because each uniform is custom made and there are so many options.  The worst that will probably happen is the PMC ordering you to buy a drink for so-and-so who points out that you don't have light blue epaulettes.

Also, I think midnight blue would look better than light blue for evening wear.


----------



## big_castor (5 Mar 2006)

You might want to check the lastest mod to the dress regs but I'm quite positive that that the shoulder boards for the AF summer mess jacket where changed from light (AF) blue to midnight.  I don't anybody would mind if you wore the old pattern.

I personnaly don't like the midnight blue boards - it makes us look like the Navy folks.     We should stick an eagle on top of the braids like the old RCAF boards.


----------

